# Miracles



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Who believes in Miracles?

Who has seen a Miracle?

When do you know a Miracle has occurred? 

I have seen one. My sons birth.

Beautiful sight, seeing a baby born.

Break throughs? Are they Miracles? 

I love hearing stories or Miracles.

I have heard friends from work tell me how his brother was saved from an accident by the works of a Miracle.

I have heard other Miraculous stories that have involved unknown people that witnesses say were Angels, the Blessed Mother, prayer, or are so unexplained it was just Divine Intervention.

Miracles are they still here?

I say so.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i can see His work in through out my life, almost on a daily basis. 
it's up to us to recognize and to give thanks for the blessings.
on the days that i thought i am the architect, i'll find myself humbled to my knees.

a simple task .. recently
-my pastor asked me to build a container of specific size to fit the available space for equipment donated. being me, i designed one that will cost $$$. as i was at a wholesale supplier, the manager of the department was upset that his worker didn't bring a dolly to pickup a container box and take it to the trash bin. guess what, it was almost to the exact size i drew up already put together .. with lid.. the corners were beveled 8". i told him of the task & showed him the drawing. he had his worker loaded it in my pickup truck. as i placed it in its space .. i realized that my rectangular design would have covered the electrical outlet. this container was a better fit. miracle?? actually, just a slap on the back of my head reminding me to pray for guidance. i get so many of those slaps that i tend to look for them every day. finding them is the joyous part of my daily routine.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

When I was a kid, around 9 years old - my little brother and I went to our fishing hole close to our house. It was a hot day so we decided to jump in the water even though we didn't know how to swim. We stayed close to the bank where it was shallow. Well on one of our jumps we landed in a deep area and were bobbing up & down. We couldn't get out and there was nobody around. We couldn't scream, so all we were doing was splashing all around. All of a sudden, out of nowhere my neighbor who was about 15yrs old, shows up. He jumps in and rescues us just in time.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Who believes in Miracles?
> 
> Who has seen a Miracle?
> 
> ...


I agree with seeing your baby being born. It is something miraculous. Something only God could ordain.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

I never could understand the use of the term miracle when descripting a birth. A miracle is by definition an event that appears inexplicable by the laws of nature and so is held to be supernatural in origin or an act of God.
Births are nature occurrences that happen all over the world many thousands of times each day. Now if you consider the second definition of miracle as described by the dictionary, that a miracle is an event that excites admiring awe, then I would agree that births are awe inspiring.
But to say any natural occurring event such as birth, is a miracle of supernatural preportions, is a huge stretch.
As far as finding an existing box to accommodate your need for a container, I would classify that as a coincidence or happenstance. It also sounds like you have great engineering skills. Kudos to your knowledge and skill.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I have also seen many miracles in people's lives when they are born again. They become a new creation when they submit their lives to God. One particular person that comes to my mind is one of my uncles who was a bad dude. He loved to drink and party and I would never have imagined him as a Christian. Well God got a hold of him and this guy could talk to you about how good God is, all day long. Truly a miracle.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> It also sounds like you have great engineering skills. Kudos to your knowledge and skill.


lol, sarcasm noted ..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CTone said:


> I never could understand the use of the term miracle when descripting a birth. A miracle is by definition an event that appears inexplicable by the laws of nature and so is held to be supernatural in origin or an act of God.
> Births are nature occurrences that happen all over the world many thousands of times each day. Now if you consider the second definition of miracle as described by the dictionary, that a miracle is an event that excites admiring awe, then I would agree that births are awe inspiring.
> But to say any natural occurring event such as birth, is a miracle of supernatural preportions, is a huge stretch.
> As far as finding an existing box to accommodate your need for a container, I would classify that as a coincidence or happenstance. It also sounds like you have great engineering skills. Kudos to your knowledge and skill.


I agree. The miracle of birth is a man made phrase. The miracles that Jesus performed when he was on earth were done to serve a purpose. They served to prove that Jesus Christ was the true Messiah. Those types of miracles were done away with as the new infant Christian congregation began to mature. That is shown at 1 Corinthians 12:8 â€¯Love never fails. But whether there are [gifts of] prophesying, they will be done away with; whether there are tongues, they will cease; whether there is knowledge, it will be done away with. Then vs 11 â€¯When I was a babe, I used to speak as a babe, to think as a babe, to reason as a babe; but now that I have become a man, I have done away with the [traits] of a babe.

Can God pour out His holy spirit to assist ones. Absolutely, if it is in line His purposes.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

A miracle does not have to be earth shattering. GOD gives us miracles every day, we just have to reconize them. If you beleive witnessing the birth of your child is a miracle, then it is for you. Only you know for sure. Each one should bring you closer to the Fater, Son and Holy Ghost.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I've also had times when I had no money at all and in desperate need and God would send somebody to help me financially. And I'm not one to ask for help or tell others about my problems. These people had no way of knowing my circumstances. God does take care of his children.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*November 20, 2013*

*Acts 1:8*

_"But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth."_


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> *Acts 1:8*
> 
> _"But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth."_


Sorry was meant for the daily word. I also posted a miracle story that did not come through. I will repost. I better stop eating and typing the same time. LOL!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Iâ€™ll tell you about a Miracle my 8th grade teacher told our class. This was way back in the day when a teacher could talk about God and Jesus Christ in class without fear of the school board coming down on them. 

The teacher was my History teacher and he was a WWII Veteran in the Navy and flew the FRU Corsair off a battleship in the South Pacific.

He said after a mission his plane was damaged and was able to make it back to the carrier. When he got to the carrier either the switch or the lever that lowered the landing gear was jammed and his landing gear was unable to come down. He knew this because the landing gearâ€™s light was not on and verified it with the carrierâ€™s landing crew. 

The remainder of the Squadron landed since his was going to be either a crash land or a ditch. He circled his damaged Corsair around the aircraft carrier until his plane was pretty much out of fuel. When the time came for him to make a decision to crash land or ditch he said one last prayer for asking Jesus for his safety. He then turned the switch or the lever one last time and the landing light came on. The aircraft carrier crew notified him the planeâ€™s landing gear was now lowered and he could safely land his damaged plane and did.

I donâ€™t remember how much time had past, but his Crew Chief came to him and gave him a piece of metal. The Crew Chief said I know youâ€™re a strong man and asked him to bend it. He laughed and asked why? The Crew Chief did not laugh or answer and he tried to bend it and of course could not.

He asked him again why? The Crew Chief said when they examined the damage on the plane a piece of metal obstructed the swithh or lever which prevented the planeâ€™s landing gear to be activated and could not figure how a little switch or lever gave him enough leverage to bend the metal to activate the landing gear?

Someone in the class asked him how it happened or how he did it. My teacher responded, God answered him in his prayer and said it was a Miracle.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Another time I felt like an Angel or Miracle saved my life. It was many years ago and I was driving a Dodge Ram SUV, you know one of those old big ones we had back in the 90s or 91. Like a knuckle head I was going at a pretty good rate through an EMPTY dark parking lot for the exit, when a homeless man shouted at me. I donâ€™t know why I stopped to ask what he was hollering about, but I did. I really donâ€™t know why I did because back then more than likely I would of ignored him.

Anyway I stopped and BACKED WAY up to where he was standing and asked him what he wanted? He then said, man you are about to get your head chopped off and told me there was chain across that exit. I looked at the exit and you could NOT see a HEAVY chain strung across the exit. The chain was high enough that it would of went over the hood of the vehicle and came right across my chest and at the rate of speed I was traveling it would have been a serious accident. 

This homeless man had really saved my neck and at least from a back accident. I thanked him. I donâ€™t know if I gave him any money or not, but I still remember that close encounter and often wonder if he was a homeless man or a guardian Angel. 

Either way, him being right there at the instance, well you call it what you want. I know what I call it.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Who believes in Miracles?
> 
> Who has seen a Miracle?
> 
> ...


To answer your question, yes I do believe in miracles. There are millions of people with stories about how they experienced miracles. Glory to God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Maybe an angel?*

Found this one story about a family being comforted:

When our son was due to be born, we knew we were facing â€œMultiple Heart Defectsâ€. No Pulmonary Artery, no Right side of the heart developed. He already had been through one open heart at 6 months. Now, at 2 years, the second stage of this life/death procedure.

We arrived with him, and prayed over him as they took him back. We sat there in the waiting area, all alone. Another family was across from usâ€"there had to be at least 25 people all around them, all supporting them. We felt so alone. I thought, â€œGod, there is nobody here for us, we are all aloneâ€!

Just then I heard: â€œExcuse me, folks, but I couldnâ€™t help but notice yaâ€™ll were sitting here all aloneâ€. (This guy came out of nowhereâ€¦he was about 6â€™5â€ tall, wearing â€œOverhaulsâ€) His smile was so kind. He reached out his hand to shake, it looked like a baseball catchers mitt.

He said, â€œYall have a little one here for surgeryâ€? We told him about our son. â€œWell, letâ€™s join together in prayer, and lift him up to the Lordâ€. He reached and took our hands. He prayed the most heavenly, powerful, prayer. We were crying. He said the â€œamenâ€,as did we. We wiped our eyes and looked up to thank him. He was gone. God had sent an angel to â€œministerâ€ to our need. Heb. 1


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Very touching story Fish.

That kind of hit home...



Fish&Chips said:


> Found this one story about a family being comforted:
> 
> When our son was due to be born, we knew we were facing â€œMultiple Heart Defectsâ€. No Pulmonary Artery, no Right side of the heart developed. He already had been through one open heart at 6 months. Now, at 2 years, the second stage of this life/death procedure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I have personally seen too many miracles in my life to just blow them off as "chance" lol. Miracles are real, if you choose to ignore them, that's your choice. Count your blessings.. one by one...


----------

